# Access is denied (0x5) when installing a program



## Iankaty (Jun 11, 2007)

When trying to install a program from CD-ROM it installs in this case
1% then comes up with the following;
Installing C:WINDOWS\system32\MSCOMCT2.0CX
The following error ocurred on file C:WINDOWS\system32\MSCOb9d0.rra.'
Access is denied (0x5)
If I click ignore it will install more of the program, then it will come
to another file beginning with C:WINDOWS\system32\etc. and come up with access denied (0x5) again and so on.
You can go on ignoring this error and it will install more of the
program, but stops at files beginning with C:WINDOWS\system32\
Every program I try to install stops at WINDOWS\system32
Also I cannot login as the administrator now, the original password was left blank.
Could any member offer any help as to what I could do to overcome this
problem as I have no idea what to try, any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Iankaty and welcome to TSF :wave:



Iankaty said:


> Also I cannot login as the administrator now, the original password was left blank.


If the password was left blank, then you don't have to enter any password when you try to log as the administrator. Just select the administrator account (or type "administrator" as the user name, depending on the way you log on) and press ok.

If there's a password, then ask the person who installed XP on that computer about it.

Retry to install your program when logged as an admin and tell us what happens.


----------



## Iankaty (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, sorry I should have said that that is the way I tried to log on i.e. typing Administrator, and OK. I left the other box blank.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Then ask the password from the person that installed your computer


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

If this is XP Home, the only way to logon as Administrator is through Safe Mode (restart, tap F8 repeatedly before Windows actually starts to load).


----------



## Iankaty (Jun 11, 2007)

According to the the administrator they left the password blank, I have tried starting up in safemode Administrator and pressing OK. Still cannot log on.
We have XP media edition.


----------

